# Thinnest filament light made from graphene



## eh4 (Jun 16, 2015)

http://m.livescience.com/51205-graphene-light-bulb-created.html


----------



## poiihy (Jun 17, 2015)

Cool, I would like to see graphene light bulbs that emit CRI of 100 but are much more efficient.


----------



## eh4 (Jun 17, 2015)

Right!  
It sounds fantastic to me, I imagine that these could be made to be almost invisibly small "point" sources of light as well.


----------

